# More Zoe



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Guh I just love looking at her. She's so pretty. People tell me the yellow and cinnamon looks so soft together, and you know what? She IS soft lol! I love petting her all over because she's so freaking soft.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! She does look soft.  I wish Autumn would let me pet her.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

One of the prettiest hens I've ever seen. 

I love your pictures! You're a good photographer


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Stunning photoshoot with a stunning 'tiel!


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*Zoe*

She really is pretty. My lutino female Meshach liked her scritches and tickles, but Bennie not so much. He does let me give him scritches sometimes, but not for long. Bennie is my first male 'tiel. Is it true that generally males are not as cuddly?


----------



## Krieger (Oct 31, 2015)

Janalee said:


> She really is pretty. My lutino female Meshach liked her scritches and tickles, but Bennie not so much. He does let me give him scritches sometimes, but not for long. Bennie is my first male 'tiel. Is it true that generally males are not as cuddly?


my male asks for scritches all the time and wants them forever, his favourite is under his chin


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Janalee said:


> Is it true that generally males are not as cuddly?


From my experience this is false. I've had four males during my lifetime and only one of them (Henry) has been hands-off. Coco is unbelievably cuddly, but only with me and only when there is no one else around, because he tends to get moody and defensive, especially with my partner around. I've also met several male 'tiels that have been so sweet, and one of them, having never met me before, bowed his head for scritches and couldn't get enough.  So there is definitely hope for Bennie. Every bird is different and I strongly believe that gender isn't a factor in determining cuddlyness.


----------



## Yella1124 (Sep 24, 2015)

Shes so beautiful, love her coloring!


----------



## Dislian (Sep 5, 2015)

She's very photogenic ja ja
Her colouring is so special


----------

